# Whistler restaurant recommendations



## luv_maui (Oct 22, 2007)

We're going to Whistler for Chirstmas week.  Looking for recommendations on places to eat.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 23, 2007)

We were in Whistler in August. I can't recommend any but I can tell you one not to eat at. We stayed at the Fairmont Château in Whistler and we asked our concierge to recommend a casual restaurant for breakfast. He recommended The Element which is right in the Village. It is definitely casual and not part of a hotel but I sure wouldn't recommend it. We had fruit, my wife had a bagel and I had French Toast. We also had juice and hot chocolate. The food was mediocre and cost $55.00 for just the 2 of us.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 23, 2007)

You have to remember that there are something like 80 restaurants in Whistler, but these are a few :
Near the big grocery store is a crepe place that we enjoy alot.  
Umburto's in the Mountainside side lodge is great. 
 The Spaghatti factory in the lower level of the Crystal lodge is good too.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 23, 2007)

Sushi Village near the Pan Pacific is one of the best sushi restaurants in the world.


----------



## BevL (Oct 23, 2007)

I really like Milestones.  It's a chain restaurant but their spicy Thai wings are mm-mm good.  Kind of a laid back place.

Bev


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 23, 2007)

We've eaten several times at the Brewpub.  I don't recall the food being spectacular, but I certainly wasn't disappointed. 

I enjoy it because after a day of skiing a pint of good brew is enjoyable.


----------



## walnutkitten (Nov 1, 2007)

*Places to Eat*

My favorite is Umbertos in Blakcomb or Hy's Steak House in Village


----------



## normofthenorth (Feb 9, 2008)

Satchi Sushi gives Sushi Village a run for its money (or more!). Both of them now serve marinated Black Cod (aka "Gindara" or butterfish etc.), and it's incredible.

Brasserie des Artistes is cheap and cheerful, right in the Stroll. Dusty's at Creekside has a nice pulled-pork sandwich for lunch. . .

I second the Milestones recommendation, too.

Norm in Toronto


----------

